
Open Source in a Closed Economy - akumpf
http://blog.chaoscollective.org/post/38469507939/open-source-in-a-closed-economy
======
jmathai
Absolutely lived this. Resonated with the last year and a half of my life
trying to build a sustainable business off open source software[1].

[1] <http://theopenphotoproject.org>

------
krisc
Sooo... how does Chaos Collective make money on their open projects?

